# XM Satellite Radio Launches 'NASCAR Radio 2' Channel On September 4



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

New Channel to Provide In-Car Audio of Drivers and Teams for NASCAR's Three National Series

LOS ANGELES, Aug. 30 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- XM Satellite Radio (Nasdaq: XMSR - News), the exclusive satellite radio service of NASCAR and home to NASCAR Radio (XM Channel 144), and NASCAR Digital Entertainment are launching a second XM Radio channel for NASCAR.

NASCAR Radio 2 brings NASCAR fans behind the wheel with in-car audio from FanScan as a complement to full race broadcast coverage from MRN and PRN on NASCAR Radio, Channel 144. NASCAR Radio 2 (XM Channel 145) will cover events in the NASCAR NEXTEL Cup Series, NASCAR Busch Series, and NASCAR Craftsman Truck Series.

MORE


----------



## speedcouch (Jun 23, 2004)

This is quite interesting. I'm assuming it is at no additional cost to current subscribers? I'll be surprised if there won't be complaints to NASCAR that it conflicts with similar services on NOL or digital cable. Of course, NASCAR is known to sell the rights to things to two different groups (Powerade/Gatorade fiascos).

Cheryl

www.speedcouch.com


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

XM has this, High Voltage with Opie and Anthony, and a few other new channels being added.

Glad to see they are countering Sirius's coup where they got Little Steven, Eminem, and the NFL....


----------

